# FreeBSD 10 Alpha (on Phoronix, via Slashdot)



## overmind (Sep 15, 2013)

"While FreeBSD 9.2 hasn't even been released yet, the first alpha development release of FreeBSD 10.0 is now available."

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ2MjA

http://bsd.slashdot.org/story/13/09/15/028231/feature-rich-freebsd-10-alpha-released

I know everybody is waiting for 10.x.


----------



## zspider (Sep 15, 2013)

I see all the haters are out in force on the bsd.slashdot.org article.:stud

I did like this comment though.



> This antipathy towards learning curves is a big part of today's society (the idiocracy). Not only do people abhor learning, their superiors refuse to give them the time necessary to do it... Thus we end up with desktop operating systems that work like tablets. Everyone now thinks all computers should work like smartphones, no matter what they need the machine for. Complex procedures do not work like they do in star trek. Deal with it.


----------



## kpa (Sep 18, 2013)

Orly? Those "alpha development releases" are just snapshots of 10-CURRENT just like the snapshots hosted by Hiroki Sato at https://pub.allbsd.org/.  Is someone really suggesting that making those snapshots available is a waste of resources? My mind boggles at the stupidity.


----------



## sossego (Sep 18, 2013)

overmind said:
			
		

> released[/URL]
> 
> I know everybody is waiting for 10.x.




```
FreeBSD keeples 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #0: Sun Mar  3 21:07:59 EST 2013     root@keeples:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

I was working with 10 a year or so back. It was on my QuickSilver by April of 2012.


----------

